#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-24
<tenach> o/
<valorie> hi tenach
<MarkDude> hello
<tenach> Allo valorie and MarkDude :)
<valorie> are you here in Washington state?
<valorie> sec, old dog
<tenach> Aye, I am.
<tenach> I've been more of a lurker than anything as far as LoCo's go.
<androidbruce> valorie, you around?
<androidbruce> join #kuuntu
<meonkeys> anyone in here own any bitcoins?
<meonkeys> just curious.
<tenach> I own only a fraction of one.
<tenach> haha.
<tenach> I don't have machines that can generate them fast enough, nor do I really want to buy 'em from people.
<meonkeys> looks like they're up to about USD 7-something per bitcoin
<valorie> dollars, or cents?
<meonkeys> dollars
<valorie> oh wow
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> They're getting rather crazy.
<SK_Enigma> This is the Ubu chan for WA state, not DC, correct
<Uber_Geek> anyone near Spokane?
<tenach> Hello Uber_Geek. I'm nowhere near Spokane.
<Uber_Geek> so is this cahnnel for WA state, or DC?
<tenach> WA State
<tenach> I'm in Tacoma. Tacoma is quite a bit away from Spokane.
<Uber_Geek> oh good.  I know where Tacoma is, got fam there.
<Uber_Geek> So what are your thoughts on the Unity interface?
<tenach> I dislike it greatly.
<tenach> While I do acknowledge that it is possibly good for newcomers to Ubuntu, I do not like how restricted it seems.
<tenach> Nor do I like that it ups the minimum requirements for a machine to run Ubuntu in the way it's currently designed.
<Uber_Geek> I have been very un-impressed as well.  expecially on my netbook.
<tenach> Yeah... Unity doesn't even run on my inspiron mini.
<Uber_Geek> have you tried Gnome 3?
<tenach> Nope.
<tenach> I've not been to interested in it, since it just seems to hog resources...
<tenach> In my opinion, that is.
<Uber_Geek> it totally breaks unity on 11.04 and runs much faster than Unity did
<tenach> Crazy.
<Uber_Geek> that has been in my experiance on my Apsire One netbook
<tenach> I should take a look into it.
<tenach> Right now I'm running LXDE and it's treating me nice.
<tenach> Hello althara 
<althara> hello
<Uber_Geek> hello as well althara
<althara> hi
<tenach> How're you?
<althara> Getting over a cold
<althara> Yourself?
<tenach> I'm doing pretty grand. Getting over the pains of helping people move and pack, for nearly a month straight.
<tenach> althara: anything special I need to do to become 'more active' in this LoCo?
<althara> ewww moving is icky
<althara> You can help with coordinating our summer geeknic :)
<tenach> Yeah, it is... especially when the house is 1/10th the size.
<tenach> althara: do we know about where in Washington the majority of LoCo members are?
<althara> concentrated around the puget sound
<tenach> Ah, okay.
<tenach> Seattle and farther north? I'm down in Tacoma.
<althara> last I checked there were 50 people singed up in the launchpad group which is where we are tracking "membership" but I can't say that I've ever seen that many people active on the forum, irc or mailing list
<althara> there are some people southward
<althara> Burien
<althara> valorie: is near black diamond
<althara> a few in oly
<tenach> Yeah, I haven't seen much activity, that's why I'm asking... I've been on the LP group for a while now.
<althara> I think it's the curse of washington. People like the idea of doing stuff more than actually doing stuff :P
<tenach> So very true!
<althara> And I don't have the time or energy to coordinate and execute everything. So here we are. A few busy people really interested in the loco but we only manage to get a couple of events going during the year.
<althara> That's part of the reason why I started the facebook ad campaign. A low time-cost way of spreading the news that we are interested in doing more with the loco. And I was hoping we could recruit a few more people to help get activities off the ground.
<tenach> Well, I'm here to help! :D
<althara> Yay
<tenach> I'd love to get some events going.
<althara> If you are interested in helping with the geeknic. I put a list of items which people can volunteer to help with up on the mailing list earlier this month: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-wa/2011-May/000538.html
<tenach> So, this geeknic should probably be held near-ish Seattle, then..
<tenach> Yes, I have that open right now :D
<althara> yeah, valorie has offered her back yard. But it is a ways out there. The benefit is it's free
<althara> Seattle parks, not so much
<althara> I need to get back to work now. I'll be pingable if you have a specific question though.
 * tenach nods.
<tenach> I'll see what I can come up with.
<Uber_Geek> I am back
<Uber_Geek> Only problem that I have with "WA" based groups are most of the are around the "Seattle Area"  I am near Spokane so getting to Seattle doesn't work :(
<tenach> Yeah... That is another thing I was thinking about.
<Uber_Geek> Wa might need to LoCo's Eastern and Western
<tenach> Yeah, just might
<seattlegaucho> problem w/ Eastern WA loco is it would still be geagraphically scattered ... most likely around the college campuses: WSU, CWU, Gonzaga ... etc
<Uber_Geek> true, however from WSU, EWU, Gonzaga they are no more then 2 hours apart, vs a 6 hr trip to Seattle.
<Uber_Geek> I just moved from Spokane, WA to Post Falls, ID and think it would be nice to merge Eastern WA and Northern ID to one group.
<seattlegaucho> I drive from pulman to Seattle in 4.5 hs ... with regular traffic flow
<seattlegaucho> :)
<Uber_Geek> nice
<seattlegaucho> the strech from vantage to pulman I call it: the never ending windows wallpaper
<Uber_Geek> lol
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-25
<althara> the official stance from cannonical is one group per state, blah blah. It's highly impractical but it's what we have to work with.
<althara> One thing I would love to see is people in all parts of the state putting on events
<althara> But it's unfair to expect those of us who are interested and are located close to Seattle to not have events close to Seattle.
<Uber_Geek> I hear you there
<Uber_Geek> and visa versa
<kdub> geography is always a problem
<althara> I welcome anyone who is interested in spearheading events in their region to do so. No one will stop you. And to the extent that I am personally able to help I will.
<althara> It's one of my long term visions for the LoCo to have distribution to the other population centers of the state.
<althara> But we have to start somewhere to get traction. Which to be honest the group doesn't have at this point.
 * kdub is spying from san diego
<kdub> but sympathizes with althara 
<althara> We only do one regular event which is mostly a hold over from when the loco was the PNW LoCo. And that is linuxfest in bellingham.
<Uber_Geek> when is that?
<althara> It was the last weekend of April this year.
<althara> Last year we also did release parties for Lucid and Maverick in south seattle.
<Uber_Geek> wish I had know about these before :)
<althara> Speaking of evens there is a bug hug day on the 26th
<althara> It would be cool to have some virtual attendance from the loco peeps
<althara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110526
<althara> Sorry to get on my soap box about the even stuff. But I hear that a lot from people, and I haven't seen anyone stand up and take the initiative in creating events in other parts of the state.
<tenach> Well, let's get people coordinated and eventualy have an east/west regional thing?
<Uber_Geek> well now that I know about these groups, and  I have added them to my daily activities to monitor  I hope to get more active and so what I can.
<althara> Good idea, tenach. Can you create a wiki page for people to sign up for volunteer duties? Maybe columns with their name, contact info such as they are willing to provide publicly, region and what they are willing to volunteer to do. Examples for volunteer duty could be event coordination/car pool provider/people recruiter/lug presenter.
<althara> Uber_Geek: awesome :)
<tenach> Aye
<tenach> I can do that althara 
<althara> Super, thanks. :D
<althara> Anything created under the wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam page gets auto linked at the bottom of that page. I.e /WashingtonTeam/VolunteerHere or something.
<tenach> Okay
<Uber_Geek> I am heading home from the office.  will log in later.
<althara> ditto
<tenach> Alrighty.
<tenach> See you then!
<althara> have a good evening :)
<tenach> althara: would /Volunteer be fine or do you want it as /VolunteerHere ?
<althara> Volunteer should be fine
<althara> we can always move it if it's too ambiguous
<tenach> Aye, true.
<tenach> Oh, we could do like others do, and have /GetInvolved
<tenach> sounds more appealing, I think.
<althara> sounds good :)
<tenach> What avenues for social media have been created for this LoCo?
<althara> facebook page, twitter and identica account
<tenach> Oki.
<althara> and a posterous account to feed out to all of those
<tenach> Okay
<tenach> While I'm making the getting involved page, do you mind if I rearrange some information?
<althara> not at all
<tenach> Alrighty. :)
<valorie> yay, a volunteer!!!!!!!!!
<althara> Hi valorie :)
 * valorie sucks at wiki-pages
<valorie> hi althara
<valorie> I am also recovering from a killer cold
<tenach> Hello valorie 
<valorie> have been a big mucus blob
<valorie> lately
<tenach> Decided that I should stop lurking and actually *do* something for the LoCo LP says I'm part of. ;D
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> if all our members did that, we'd be "accepted" in no time!
<tenach> Well, let's get us to that 'accepted' status then. :D
<valorie> we would love that
<tenach> Indeed!
<valorie> sec
<Uber_Geek> Sorry bout the disconnects, Had an issue with my connection, think it is fixed now
<cj> I wish my irc client would stop falling off the internets
<Uber_Geek> use pidgin
<Uber_Geek> :)
<cj> you mean finch?
<cj> I'm going to have to move irssi over to one of the colos.  I don't really want it on any of the production systems...
<seattlegaucho> Uber_Geek: pidgin stopped working properly for me ... I now use PSI+ and never looked back
<Salt> seattlegaucho, russian?
 * seattlegaucho testing maverick ... still f!@#$%^ strugling with the broacom wifi drivers
<seattlegaucho> ... and that is why I wasn't as kinds as I'd like in the survey
<Salt> i really want to play with bitlbee
<Salt> cj, just set znc up
<seattlegaucho> psi+ aka psiplus in apt repos
<Salt> remove yourself from im client lockin!
<Salt> seattlegaucho, yes, the russian client
<Salt> :P
<seattlegaucho> my favorite public IM client is www.meebo.com ... to the cloud!
<Uber_Geek> I cheated with Pidgin, I moved my .purple folder to the ubuntu one folder, and did symbolic links on all my machings to the ~ folder, so UbuntuOne syncs all my pidgin files across all my systems.
<seattlegaucho> o.O
<seattlegaucho> impressive
<seattlegaucho> I would've used unison to sync between machines
<cj> Salt: znc?
<cj> heya seattlegaucho!
<Uber_Geek> I have windows and linux machines ;)
<cj> I'm going to be in Seattle next Thursday & Friday.  Will you?
<Salt> cj, it's a bouncer
<cj> Uber_Geek: putty on windows, gnome-terminal on X and getty on the console.  All quite capable of ssh'ing to a server and running screen :)
<cj> Salt: proxy-like?
<Salt> yeah, you just point your client at it, it stays all connected
<Salt> i like the layout of xchat
<Salt> but i use andchat on the phone
<Salt> and irssi on servers
<Salt> or weechat
<Salt> either way, i just have to have one znc instance
<Uber_Geek> I don't want to appear online when I am not :)
<seattlegauchoII> stoopid kde netbook remix
<seattlegaucho> does anyone know if there is a painless way to go from 10.11 gnome install to a kde 11.04 install as painless as possible?
<seattlegaucho> maybe start with a dist_upgrade and go from there?
<seattlegaucho> opinions? wild guesses?
<seattlegaucho> hiya cj
<Uber_Geek> clean install ,  but on a netbook you might like gnome 3 better.
<seattlegauchoII> I want to keep what I already have ... clean install would wipe it out
<seattlegauchoII> ie: spideroak cloud backup and a bunch of other stuff
<seattlegauchoII> ... might try the alternate CD for the dist_upgrade
<Uber_Geek> going from 10.10 to 11.04 really funked up my netbook, so I did a clean install to fix it.  alot of my packages, like xscreensaver the distro upgrade removed.
<seattlegaucho> crap! the same bug from more than a year ago is still there reg the broadcomm driver!
<Salt> Uber_Geek, that's configable
<seattlegaucho> Uber_Geek: 10.04 to 10.10 funked my netbook ... did clean install and it was a pain in the butt to get everything back up
<seattlegaucho> especially since I have to go through the pain of getting the broadcomm driver back into working shape after 3 distros!
<Uber_Geek> I have 10.04 on an external drive, and tried going to 10.10 then 11.04.   wouldn't boot after that :(
<seattlegaucho> I'm just going to stick to apt-get dist_upgrade and hope for the best :(
<Uber_Geek> Salt: you in Seattle?
<seattlegaucho> bit the bullet ... going the automatic route to take my netbook "to 11"
<valorie> I updated mine the easy way -- had the son do it
<valorie> I was rather busy at the time, so that's my excuse
<valorie> :-)
<seattlegaucho> I'm in between projects ... so I decided it was a good time to do it
<seattlegaucho> right now staying clear of KDE ... the netbook remix sucks! 
<valorie> I never tried that
<valorie> now the netbook interface is just one of the choices
<valorie> I like it, but everyone has different tastes
<seattlegaucho> I like it better than Unity
<seattlegaucho> ... and it has a few features that remotely mimick some that I use frequently on the desktop
<seattlegaucho> what I'll (try to) do is to upgrade as-is staying with gnome and then just drop the kde virtual package on top of it
<seattlegaucho> ... and go from there
<Salt> Uber_Geek, yes
<valorie> I've done it that way, but found I prefer a clean kub. install, and then add in the gnomie bits I like
<valorie> Soundjuicer
<valorie> not sure what else
<seattlegaucho> synaptic is my favorite gnome stuff
<seattlegaucho> xchat used to be until I started liking quassel
<seattlegaucho> now I miss the quassel features when I have to use xchat
<Uber_Geek> I'll have to try quassel
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-26
<seattlegaucho> Uber_Geek: it takes time to get used to it ... but once you do, it's a superb irc client
<seattlegaucho> the same goes for 'konsole' vs gnome's terminal
<Uber_Geek> Konsole, Gnome Terminal, too GUI sometimes.  Just gotta use CTRL-ALT-F3
<Uber_Geek> welp I am off to head home, TTYL
<seattlegaucho> yay! dist_upgrade worked better than expected ... todo for tomorrow ... drop kde on top of regular 'ubuntu'
<valorie> muon is better than synaptic
<valorie> that used to be my fav also
<valorie> didn't know it was gnome --- I guess that's why it's ugly?
<Uber_Geek> Morning cj
<cj> hey there Uber_Geek
<cj> I got my ipv6 on :)
<Uber_Geek> very nice
<Uber_Geek> Ello
<seattlegaucho> valorie: muon? never heard of it
<seattlegaucho> for most basic package mgmt I use mostly synaptic ... synaptic is for where I want to do fuzzy searches
<Uber_Geek> speaking of Fuzzy, I haven't seen the fuzzy time feature for the clock in a long time
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-27
<seattlegaucho> Uber_Geek:  I loved that thing!
<valorie> right, what happened to the fuzzy clock!?
<Uber_Geek> ok so I got a question, have any of you delt with encrypted drives?
<valorie> mine's encrypted
<valorie> I've never had an issue
<valorie> in fact, in the netbook, I didn't even realize it *was* encrypted
<valorie> I was busy with other stuff, so son was doing a clean install to 11.04 for me
<valorie> I said, why did you encrypt it without asking me first!
<valorie> he said, it was already
<valorie> just keeping it the same, MOM.....
<valorie> lol
<valorie> although, I think just /home
<valorie> not the whole drive
<Captainkrtek> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> crazy weather eh?
<Captainkrtek> sun then rain as usual
<valorie> sun, rain and hail today here
<valorie> now sun again
<valorie> goofy
<valorie> at least we don't have TORNADOES
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> most we get around here is like earthquakes
<valorie> the next big one could finish us all
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> no sense in worrying about it
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<valorie> Japan was horrifying, but most of Japan is OK
<Captainkrtek> I have a buddy over there
<valorie> one of our *buntu devels lives there
<Captainkrtek> nice
<valorie> he was out of touch for like a month
<valorie> but OK in the end
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-20
 * seattlegaucho .oO( valorie's blog was worth reading ... along with the video)
<bkerensa> valorie: you have a chance to read Jono's blog post?
<valorie> I looked it over, but not in depth, no
<valorie> my impression was that he sort of missed the point
<valorie> being defensive is what is causing the rift
<valorie> and publicly calling out you and mark: Not Cool
<valorie> I specifically didn't call out anyone, or called out everyone, depending on how you look at it
<valorie> I got a chance to listen to the /community session last night and love the concept
<valorie> it's exactly what we are doing with our kubuntu docs: putting only what is necessary, and linking to everything else
<bkerensa> valorie: so yeah I agree
<bkerensa> valorie: while at the same time I wish he would tone down on that video
<bkerensa> valorie: CoC does not mean that he gets to use it to censor private sharing or discussions I have
<bkerensa> thats not the intent of the CoC... well not the version I signed anyways
<valorie> the whole point is that we need to be open about the issues
<valorie> being defensive etc. kills the trust
<valorie> the customer isn't always right, but when they are dissatisfied, the one thing you know is that you have a problem
<valorie> they are acting like their fingers are in their ears while they sing la-la-la
<valorie> anyway, I don't want to complain, because that doesn't help
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> I like that we are paring down the bureaucracy
<valorie> but I'm a bit scared that the leadership meetings will be used to go around the governance committees
<valorie> I would find that Not Cool
<bkerensa> well the leadership meetings are supposed to be compromised of the governance
<bkerensa> I sat one one of the first ones
<bkerensa> and basically Jono promised more transparency and telling us about stuff
<bkerensa> then this all happened
<bkerensa> and when I remind him
<bkerensa> yes the fingers in ears la-la-la
<valorie> there are procedures for open-ness
<valorie> mail lists, blogs, the gov. committees
<valorie> what isn't open is doing everything behind closed doors, and then yelling 'surprise' and expecting everyone to be pleased and happy
<bkerensa> true enough
<valorie> or worse, saying nothing
<valorie> and expecting everyone to intuit that it's all gonna be OK
<bkerensa> You know at LFNW we discussed me getting some harsh PM's
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> when I saw that post
<bkerensa> I was like... really going to bring up disrespect and CoC? After the PM's I got from people at Canonical?
<bkerensa> come on now
<bkerensa> its like calling the kettle black
<bkerensa> The pot calling the kettle black*
<valorie> indeed, but that's the point
<valorie> they do not see the things they said as equivalent
<valorie> that's what privilege does to you
<valorie> it blinds you
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I'm not saying I'm perfect
<bkerensa> nor saying that whole video thing was ok
<bkerensa> but
<bkerensa> lets not point fingers especially so publicly 
<bkerensa> when your own hands are not very clean of the same conduct
<bkerensa> I really wanted to leave him a comment
<bkerensa> but I knew it would come back full circle with more PM's or something
<bkerensa> so idk
 * bkerensa is going to go check on his soap
<bkerensa> ;p
<valorie> I'll comment eventually
<valorie> no hurry; you notice how slowly I published the blog
<valorie> i waited until I was calm, then sweated blood, then waited to publish 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-21
<seattlegaucho> valorie: greate piece
<valorie> danke, seattlegaucho
<valorie> I hope it opens up some more trust
<bkerensa> valorie: hey so you wanna come down for OSCON?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I just got off a call with Jono and we need volunteers this year
<bkerensa> Canonical is paying for the booth
<bkerensa> and looking into the badges for anyone who comes
<valorie> bkerensa: I won't be back from Spain yet
<valorie> sadly
<valorie> I really wanted to go to CLS
<bkerensa> ah
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-24
<bkerensa> www.infoworld.com/d/open-source-software/ubuntu-superphone-needs-superstrategy-219256
